# Looking for a fixed wheel frame.



## Milkfloat (23 Aug 2018)

i seem to have really got my seatpost stuck in my Holdswortg La Quelda frame, despite trying a lot of different techniques to free it, I have failed.

Therefore, I am looking for a replacement. It needs to be big, 25”, 58cm or above as I am 6’4”. Ideally it would be another La Quelda as it has everything I need; track-ends, drilled for brakes, bottle cage bosses and rack mount.

Anyone got anything suitable hanging around?


----------



## midlife (23 Aug 2018)

There's always the seat post man 

http://theseatpostman.com


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> There's always the seat post man
> 
> http://theseatpostman.com



Ideally I won’t have to resort to that, seeing as his charge would be more than I paid for the frameset in the first place


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...832243?hash=item2144102fb3:g:TWgAAOSw8oxawS~h

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harry-Qu...431129?hash=item4d752e0199:g:l3kAAOSwRRZbGTvj

Any good?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2018)

@Milkfloat here it is Woodrup Ex track bike single speed


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat here it is Woodrup Ex track bike single speed



I really like it, but I think it is too pricy for my needs.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I really like it, but I think it is too pricy for my needs.



it was just a thought


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/single-speed-frame-and-wheelset-for-sale.239986/


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/single-speed-frame-and-wheelset-for-sale.239986/


Thanks, I am now off to look for geometry charts.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2018)

Rats, too small.


----------

